# Dayton (Ohio) Toy Show



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I really like this show!! It is growing every year and it is TRULY a TOY show. There is a little bit of everything there!

What did I get? Glad you asked! Nothing HO. There was some there but no real deals. I got his 1/24 60's slot car case made by a company called GTX (Great name for us MoPar lovers!):










Here is the inside:










In the top there is more compartments:










Among all the other slot car related stuff I collect, I have several slot car cases, and this one I have never seen before!

Inside was a 1/24 Cox Ford GT that will be going to a new home.

How much? Boy, you are inquisitive!

$30:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I was just looking over the post and noticed the flourescent orange:freak: COX Ford GT on the left in the bottom picture.

I don't remember the name of the guy that drove the flourescent orange Ford GT.

Marty


----------

